# Paphiopedilum Fumi's Delight 'Full Moon' AM/AOS



## Erythrone (Feb 19, 2020)

A plant I got from Sam Tsui. Very happy with it!!


----------



## Dung Lung (Feb 19, 2020)

beautiful


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 19, 2020)

Very, very nice


----------



## Paphluvr (Feb 19, 2020)

Very nice, great photo.


----------



## gego (Feb 19, 2020)

Nice color


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 20, 2020)

Fumis are so beautiful. They have some on sale in bloom at the Tokyo Dome show that were over $1200 USD! 

Nice blooming btw!


----------



## GuRu (Feb 20, 2020)

Very nice one and the clonal name is very appropriate.


----------



## musa (Feb 20, 2020)

very beautiful!


----------



## Markhamite (Feb 20, 2020)

Love the colour. Very nice.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 20, 2020)

very nice1


----------



## Don I (Feb 20, 2020)

I agree with everyone else.
Don


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 20, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Fumis are so beautiful. They have some on sale in bloom at the Tokyo Dome show that were over $1200 USD!
> 
> Nice blooming btw!


Gosh!!!!! That's expensive!!!! I guess they were very special


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 22, 2020)

Erythrone said:


> Gosh!!!!! That's expensive!!!! I guess they were very special


Yes they were selected ones. My mistake, some were $2000 USD!


----------



## gego (Feb 23, 2020)

Looks like 200


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 23, 2020)

That’s 200K yen.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Feb 23, 2020)

Erythrone, that's a wonder Fumi's Delight! Do you provide any special winter care?

Leslie, The Tokyo Dome show is on my short lists of vacation/orchid shows. You are making me think I need more time to save up.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2020)

Hello Canada!


----------



## gego (Feb 24, 2020)

gego said:


> Looks like 200


They really know how to price their plants.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 26, 2020)

They look like straight armeniacum. The staminode shows no micranthum influence. 
Can you verify the tag? It looks like you bought them all? Surely, very good armeniacum, although I wouldn't pay 2,000 for them each. hehe


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 27, 2020)

Those were straight armeniacums.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 29, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> Those were straight armeniacums.


Ooops my mistake. Yup straight armeniacums. 
Now where is my Fumi pics lol


----------



## Orchidlover2020 (Jul 14, 2020)

Just letting everyone know that Sam Tsui of Orchidinnusa.com 4th of July sale ends tomorrow. Discounts starting at 10% for all orders going up as high as 35% through July 15 2020.


----------

